
WordPress will change significantly in 2017 - borekb
https://blog.versionpress.net/2016/12/state-of-the-word-2016-the-significant-one/
======
somecallitblues
Sounds like the guy is looking forward to 2018 more than 2017. Like
"everything is so 2000 on WP and they're focusing on the rest API and an
editor. Fuck! But 2018 will be awesome."

~~~
borekb
Yep :)

